# Can a shower share a vent w/ the sink?



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes they can share a vent, however the horizontal shower and lav line need to be 2". The vertical lav drain(wet vent) should be 2" as well. The dry vent may be 1.5"-- based on UPC


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Good info - thanks!

I wasn't sure if the requirement changed from a tub to a shower since the tub lets air in through the overflow.


----------

